# trout bite



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

anyone know if the trout are biting?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It has been a little slow because the water is so warm. I think there was a tournament in Murrells Inlet this weekend but I haven't looked into it. I'll make some calls tomorrow, I'm ready to do a charter myself.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

any change in trout bite..would plan to make a trip to Pawleys but not until i know the fish are active


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm curious for any news as well, I'm heading down on January 5th, hoping to sneak some kayak fishing in behind Pawleys as well!


----------



## mdyer772 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm a novice to saltwater, but love it. I expected it was all over by December. What is this winter trout bite? What water temps are we looking for; min/max? Surf, inland? I've got days at the end of the month with nothing to do, but would love to be fishing saltwater if it can be done this time of year.


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

By my understanding, the trout can be found in the creeks and marshes from December through February, if the temps don't get too low, like they did in 2018. I've fished the marshes in warmer weather, but have some free time, so I figured I'd give it a try. Last report was that the water hadn't cooled down enough for them to move into the marshes, but reading one article, it sounds like maybe the water has cooled enough?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know much about Pawleys, but in Murrells they're starting to stack up on the jetties as of last weekend. Some are still being caught inshore as well. I recommend calling a couple of bait shops in the area. Most are honest as they want you to come back and buy shrimp from them for the next 10 years. 

Last year we caught trout in Murrells all winter long due to the mild winter. It just depends on the bait situation and how cold it gets. When or if it gets too cold they'll push out of the shallow creeks to the deeper holes, creek mouths, jetties, surf, and even nearshore reefs. It's happening later than normal for a normal year but it has been anything but that.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

Hopeful said:


> I'm curious for any news as well, I'm heading down on January 5th, hoping to sneak some kayak fishing in behind Pawleys as well!



I fish the north causeway bridge most of the time..Last month i caught a 28 inch spotted trout. bridge can be active at times


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

Is there a decent place to put a kayak in to fish Murrell's Inlet? I have no problems launching behind Pawleys and Litchfield, never tried Murrell's. Would it be worth it?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hopeful said:


> Is there a decent place to put a kayak in to fish Murrell's Inlet? I have no problems launching behind Pawleys and Litchfield, never tried Murrell's. Would it be worth it?


I have seen people launching kayaks at the public boat ramp. Everyone always seemed respectful. Same as a boat...be ready to go when you get there and don't tie up the ramp. I also hear of people launching at the oyster recycling area, but you also hear of break ins. Don't leave anything valuable in your truck. Murrells is great.


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the advice! I have no problems clearing a ramp quickly, I didn't know whether the boaters would have a problem with a kayak in their channel. I'll check out the oyster recycling area as well!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's like anywhere else. There's always that one boat that'll blow by you. I know there are some good local kayak groups on Facebook if you're into that, but I don't know the names.

Trout update - mid-high 50s in the creeks. It's a finding them game. If you find them boats are limiting out, if you don't you might get one or two.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

any activity at the north causeway bridge or north inlet?


----------



## mdyer772 (Dec 12, 2019)

I think I'm going to try it this weekend. I've got zman, gulp, doa and popping corks, which have worked before; never tried the slip cork.

Also, Perry's and Baisch still have live shrimp which I'll have. Plan to try the cork with live and artificial and another live shrimp with a Carolina rig. Maybe the Carolina rig will be better for winter, idk? I'll just be pleased to get a trout or drum. 

I'm going to try the causeway bridge as mentioned, but like to keep moving if nothing is happening. I'll be stuck to public piers and docks. I've got a few scoped out from saltchef.com, but your tips are better.

Not planning on the ocean pier or surf, but not opposed.

What do you say: sounds like a plan, try this instead, or wait for spring? I can always pull some rainbows from these icy cold creeks here, but I've done that, and this is new.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

mdyer772 said:


> I think I'm going to try it this weekend. I've got zman, gulp, doa and popping corks, which have worked before; never tried the slip cork.
> 
> Also, Perry's and Baisch still have live shrimp which I'll have. Plan to try the cork with live and artificial and another live shrimp with a Carolina rig. Maybe the Carolina rig will be better for winter, idk? I'll just be pleased to get a trout or drum.
> 
> ...


Go see Jay Baisch, he has a map with some spots in Pawley's he'll show you. It's definitely worth fishing. Fish slowww or use live bait.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

mdyer772 said:


> I think I'm going to try it this weekend. I've got zman, gulp, doa and popping corks, which have worked before; never tried the slip cork.
> 
> Also, Perry's and Baisch still have live shrimp which I'll have. Plan to try the cork with live and artificial and another live shrimp with a Carolina rig. Maybe the Carolina rig will be better for winter, idk? I'll just be pleased to get a trout or drum.
> 
> ...




please post if the fish are biting at the bridge...i live 75 miles inland and don't want to waste time or money if fishing is dead


----------



## mdyer772 (Dec 12, 2019)

saltwaterron47! said:


> please post if the fish are biting at the bridge...i live 75 miles inland and don't want to waste time or money if fishing is dead


You didn't miss anything. I've not caught a thing. I've saw 2 trout caught this weekend.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

thanks will continue to check with bait shops


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

Are you thinking the water is still too warm, too cold, no bait, or what? I'll be down in a little over a week, trying to look forward to it.

Hopeful.


----------



## mdyer772 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hopeful said:


> Are you thinking the water is still too warm, too cold, no bait, or what? I'll be down in a little over a week, trying to look forward to it.
> 
> Hopeful.


I think they are there but I couldn't find them, and I was stuck onshore. Bear in mind, I'm really new to this and not from the area. However, when I saw fish caught, the guy was fishing oyster bar north of the causeway bridge uncovered at low tide. Everyone else was either on the bridge, or near and not catching a thing. I think he just new where to fish. I filed that away in the old hard-drive.


----------



## Hopeful (Sep 3, 2018)

Word I just received is that the fish are biting, but this is from a kayak fisherman, which may be the difference. As I'll be bringing my kayak, fingers still crossed!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hopeful said:


> Word I just received is that the fish are biting, but this is from a kayak fisherman, which may be the difference. As I'll be bringing my kayak, fingers still crossed!


This is pretty typical of winter. Find one you can catch 30 fish. Don't find them you're not catching much.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Trout bite is pretty dead and looks to be over with in Murrells Inlet. Bad year compared to the last two, the shrimp never got thick. Few still being caught. Black and red drum limits are easy to come by near structure.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

was hoping to catch a trout or 2 around the north causeway bridge in Pawleys..oh well..maybe a black drum or redfish will still be hanging around there


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

saltwaterron47! said:


> was hoping to catch a trout or 2 around the north causeway bridge in Pawleys..oh well..maybe a black drum or redfish will still be hanging around there


There's a good chance. I heard the Georgetown guys are still catching some trout so it might not be a waste of time to try the bridge.


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

SmoothLures said:


> There's a good chance. I heard the Georgetown guys are still catching some trout so it might not be a waste of time to try the bridge.


thanks..talked to bait shop this morning and was told fishing is just slow..trout gone chasing shrimp elsewhere. black drum biting some


----------

